# Remember Benny?... He's 4 mo. old now!



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post some new pics of my little guy Benny now that he's turned 4 months old. He's getting so big, and full of himself. He's a handful, but, we love him to death. So, here he is in pics taken today. Look at the last picture, and see how much he's grown in just 4 months!!! Wow!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Being new to the board I hadn't seen Benny's story, all I can say is he's such a pretty pretty boy! Am I seeing the picture correctly? Do I see blue eyes??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is so beautiful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, he HAS grown! A beautiful boy!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Being new to the board I hadn't seen Benny's story, all I can say is he's such a pretty pretty boy! Am I seeing the picture correctly? Do I see blue eyes??


Yes, he has beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He HAS grown, and is beautiful! He has a really nice build, too. Love the muscle tone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow he is growing beautifully. Those legs of his are no longer out of scale for his body.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful and wow has he gotten big.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wow he is growing beautifully. Those legs of his are no longer out of scale for his body.


He is definitely getting more proportioned. He's looking more like a little man now.
Sorry about the dirty spot on his side, I think he layed down in some horsey doo-doo's in the pasture. LOL!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh he's just adorable. I can't believe how fast he's grown.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Benny is just gorgeous and love his coloring.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

How Gorgeous is he! Im so jealous..! I want him.. lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't time fly - it doesn't seem like 4 months have gone. He gets more handsome every time


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> He is definitely getting more proportioned. He's looking more like a little man now.
> Sorry about the dirty spot on his side, I think he layed down in some horsey doo-doo's in the pasture. LOL!


 
He's absolutely gorgeous 
I love watching a horse play  rolling, water play, playing with an object, just simply enjoying life


----------

